# ATP GTRS eliminator turbo kit...



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

what else is needed for this kit? I know it bolts to the stock manifold and stock downpipe... but I would think other mods would be needed to make it work.
High flow exhaust manifold? hi-flow intake? injectors? custom programing? I know those are all probably recommended to get the most out of things.. but are the needed?
Does it need some kind of boost controller or will the factory control system (n75 etc) work? 
Thanks


_Modified by BluHeaven at 9:11 PM 1/18/2010_


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: ATP GTRS eliminator turbo kit... (BluHeaven)*

You'll need a retune and injector change. All the other hardware/systems are retained. Here is a link to a good write-up on an eliminator install in a TT.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

after all the horror elim. kit stories it is nice to see one went decent. 
Parts price of what ? $3500 ?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

What horror stories? So is this something that should be avoided?

_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_after all the horror elim. kit stories it is nice to see one went decent. 
Parts price of what ? $3500 ?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_What horror stories? So is this something that should be avoided?


Yes. The issue is that the stock manifold really can't flow enough to make good power. It also hurts spool so you don't get the spool you would with the same turbo you would with the correct manifold. Will you make more power than a K04 - sure - but nowhere near the power you would with the right manifold. 
You'll need almost everything you would with a regular BT kit - so the only real savings is the manifold and downpipe. With kits from CTS/Kinetic that include the downpipe to bolt right up to your factory exhaust (and a MUCH better design then the 42 DD design pipe - which you could sell anyway).
If I keep the TT and go BT - i'll be doing a BT kit with a Unitronic MAF less tune - no more worrying about the MAF. THAT is worth it in the long run IMHO.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That's not much of a horror story Joe. We know it won't make the power that a BT kit using the same turbo with a proper manifold will. We know it's a compromise.
But when I hear 'horror stories' and ask if it should be avoided... I'm picturing things like massively ill fitting parts, broken/blown turbos, bad customer service stories... things like that.
Kind of like Chris and APR.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_That's not much of a horror story Joe. We know it won't make the power that a BT kit using the same turbo with a proper manifold will. We know it's a compromise.
But when I hear 'horror stories' and ask if it should be avoided... I'm picturing things like massively ill fitting parts, broken/blown turbos, bad customer service stories... things like that.
Kind of like Chris and APR.

Understood. Fitment isn't an issue - although I'd never own anything developed by ATP and there is always a chance it might not fit correctly. The issue is tuning. That is where the horror stories have come in - trying to find the right software/injector/fueling. Some have gotten lucky, others have not. There is no specific "file" written for this setup that I know of - but again I could be wrong. So it's hoping that either the software that you have will run right, and guessing which injectors you should use. There is generally lots of trail and error involved in getting it to run correctly.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

From what I understood.. Revo has tunes for these things... and so does unitronics.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_From what I understood.. Revo has tunes for these things... and so does unitronics.

While I know you have Revo and like it - in BT circles Unitronics or Eurodyne are much better choices. If Uni has a file - that's definitely a step in the right direction - and they'll be able to spec the right injectors.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

From the eliminator install linked earlier in the post, Revo has a file specific to this install and the larger fuel injectors and the owner of the car says it runs quite smooth and trouble free. I've seen Revo specific files for other installs as well. Eurocode has a full kit... turbo, injectors, exhaust and the custom file tune.
Not that there's anything wrong with the other two... there aren't dealers here though... and the revo guy that did the install is in Seattle area.. not too far away.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_From the eliminator install linked earlier in the post, Revo has a file specific to this install and the larger fuel injectors and the owner of the car says it runs quite smooth and trouble free. I've seen Revo specific files for other installs as well. Eurocode has a full kit... turbo, injectors, exhaust and the custom file tune.
Not that there's anything wrong with the other two... there aren't dealers here though... and the revo guy that did the install is in Seattle area.. not too far away.

I read that he used a Revo BT file for 550 injectors - not sure it was specific for this application but again - not enough info. Until I see AF ratios throughout the rpm range - I'd be a bit skeptical. Then again they could be perfect - but just cause it runs smooth doesn't mean much to me. Hell my car ran smooth the time it had a major boost leak.
It also sounds like his installer solved alot of small issues - might want to find out what they are. In fact - if you go this route - save yourselves the headache and have that guy in Seattle do the install and tune.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah this is starting to sound like more work than I really want to deal with. If I could replace the K04 with something slightly larger and be in the 320hp range I'd jump on it. But seems the elininators really have all of the same potential tune and fit issues that a BT does, not worth it for me.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (JohnLZ7W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnLZ7W* »_Yeah this is starting to sound like more work than I really want to deal with. If I could replace the K04 with something slightly larger and be in the 320hp range I'd jump on it. But seems the elininators really have all of the same potential tune and fit issues that a BT does, not worth it for me.
Thanks for the info!

With all the money I spend on 100 octane during track days - I probably could have bought a full BT kit by now.







I spent alot of time talking to tuners about the Eliminator kits and none had anything really good to say.








I'm going to wait until I can do it right. I'll buy what I need and bring it to 034 Motorsport and have them do the build. It won't be cheap - but then again i'll have peace of mind knowing that it was done right. 
I figure if they can build a 900+whp turbo VR6 engine in an Audi A4 - they can do a 1.8T right


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I keep saying.... if I want that much power i'm going to do it REALLY right and swap a 3.2 in and then send it to HPA 
lol








crraaaaaaaazy power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

to me, the only reason i consider this route is because of the money save. however if you don't save much, then Utronic kit is more desirable.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes. The issue is that the stock manifold really can't flow enough to make good power.

Joe,
I assume you heard what is in the works right?








I have tested a 2871R eliminator kit and the products are nice.Going to be doing a back to back dyno on Uni's engine dyno sometime in the near future.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Wooo! Can't wait Issam


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_I keep saying.... if I want that much power i'm going to do it REALLY right and swap a 3.2 in and then send it to HPA 
lol








crraaaaaaaazy power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bah - 034 Motorsports > then HPA - in fact they produce 50% more power out of a single turbo than HPA does with two







Not to mention the fact they can retune for different turbos and power levels on the same setup.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Bah - 034 Motorsports > then HPA - in fact they produce 50% more power out of a single turbo than HPA does with two







Not to mention the fact they can retune for different turbos and power levels on the same setup.


Now with the most powerful VR6 in North America.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Joe,
I assume you heard what is in the works right?








I have tested a 2871R eliminator kit and the products are nice.Going to be doing a back to back dyno on Uni's engine dyno sometime in the near future.

Actually I haven't. I don't see the advantage either - the only one being I don't need to buy a new DP (which is included in all the kits i'm considering anyway) or a manifold. I'm also considering a 50 Trim instead of a 2871r.
I'm going to do rods - so it's not much more work to simply pull the head.
So convince me that I can save alot of money going eliminator and make the same power


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Now with the most powerful VR6 in North America.









Yeah - talked to Javed a couple weekends ago at the ACGG track day. That thing is a beast and a half.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So convince me that I can save alot of money going eliminator and make the same power

There are going to be alot more turbo options and a high flow manifold from us


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
There are going to be alot more turbo options and a high flow manifold from us

















High flow "stock" manifold? I don't get it. Kind of defeats the whole purpose of the eliminator kit doesn't it?
What I really want is a V-band top mount setup.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








High flow "stock" manifold? I don't get it. Kind of defeats the whole purpose of the eliminator kit doesn't it?
What I really want is a V-band top mount setup. 

ATP is not the only company making "eliminators" and to fully take advantage of a larger turbocharger than a K04-023 you will need a higher flowing manifold.
Stock manifold flows worst than a stock K03 unit


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Issam....
Is this a high flow manifold that keeps stock location and allows a stock type downpipe (like a 42DD 3")?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
ATP is not the only company making "eliminators" and to fully take advantage of a larger turbocharger than a K04-023 you will need a higher flowing manifold.
Stock manifold flows worst than a stock K03 unit









I understand all that - BUT - the whole reason why they were called Eliminators in the first place was that they were designed to bolt right in using the stock downpipe, intake and exhaust manifold. 
To me anything other than that is simply a BT kit.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

To Joe, I wouldn't go too far in recommending the Uni files to many people on here. If you frequent the 1.8t tech section there are Uni users posting up new threads just about daily either titled "Uni BT file now rough idle" or Bouncy idle on Uni BT file". Mine may even be one of the more extreme as I can not start my car half the time and a/f ratio is 9:1 at WOT. Link to mine (page 6 as uni has sent me two tunes that do not work already and have had my ecu for over a month on the third tune...7 months total) http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=6


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Not to mention UNi has locked and deleted their Uni tune thread due to all the negative feedback. The thread came out around the same time Maestro came out claiming they would release their version soon...Now the new thread (as of a couple days ago) says it will be released in the coming months. IDK what is going on over at Uni HQ but maybe they should focus on their customers more and quite worrying about tech tests.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Not to mention UNi has locked and deleted their Uni tune thread due to all the negative feedback. The thread came out around the same time Maestro came out claiming they would release their version soon...Now the new thread (as of a couple days ago) says it will be released in the coming months. IDK what is going on over at Uni HQ but maybe they should focus on their customers more and quite worrying about tech tests.

That's unfortunate. However - there are stories like this for every tuner. Hopefully you'll get it all worked out.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

Anything with O.CT yet ?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TToxic)*

OCT has had a big turbo kit for a long time. But, it's only like 320hp and runs $12k without a catback exhaust. There are no words to describe how much crack they are smoking.
http://stratmosphere.com/oct_tt_stage31.htm


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnLZ7W)*

I'am aware, this was in regard to something else. Yes they are on the pipe.KKK K-16 way better than ko4 but not at that price or remotely close.


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have the ATP GT2871r installed, all i had to get were injectors, bigger fuel pump installed, Unitronics custom file and had them go ahead and do a full tune up. All those people that "claim" its no faster than a tuned up ko4 are so wrong lol. I smoke stis all day in colorado springs,co. going big turbo just justifies how fast you want your car to be, and how often your willing to replace the broken parts lol


_Modified by jojoenglish85 at 8:25 AM 1/23/2010_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The O.CT talk was about a local dyno tuner who uses O.CT software and does dyno tuning locally with it. Supposedly it's a decent tune and they make good power on the custom tunes. I decided to go with Maestro instead though.
Here are some links to their site and some pics of their shop cars
http://www.oct-tuning.com/company/technics-tuning


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (jojoenglish85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jojoenglish85* »_I have the ATP GT2871r installed, all i had to get were injectors, bigger fuel pump installed, Unitronics custom file and had them go ahead and do a full tune up. All those people that "claim" its no faster than a tuned up ko4 are so wrong lol. I smoke stis all day in colorado springs,co. going big turbo just justifies how fast you want your car to be, and how often your willing to replace the broken parts lol

_Modified by jojoenglish85 at 8:25 AM 1/23/2010_

was there any "issue" when you had this done? who was doing the installation? what do you mean by 'do a full tune up" - thanks for sharing info


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

The first issue i had was i ran the oem fuel pump. That was a big no-no. I had a reputable shop install the setup, also what i meant by a "full Tuneup" was i had them replace oil, filters, spark plugs, and coil packs. i wanted no problems with those items with the new tune.


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (jojoenglish85)*

see so it is cheaper LOL - thanks for the info -


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

The tune up should be done anyways, its better to run a colder plug with a new chip tune. In my opinion going atp bt turbo was the best for what i wanted. I mean i know other guys would disagree but im not gonna go buy another log flow manifold from kinetic or whoever for pretty much the same flow. if you go with a custom setup that isn't atp, i would go with a full custom tubular manifold. thats what i plan to do in the future after i finish building my spare engine i have in my garage.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ATP GTRS eliminator turbo kit... (BluHeaven)*

BlueHeaven,
I'm the guy with the Eliminator on the TT 225Q. I would suggest that you review what your real goal for the car is before jumping into any BT setup. I went this route to see what one of these would do on a 225Q and with the understanding this car is to be my daily driver. I just wanted something fun to poke around in. I think this setup will meet my goal easily.
I do need to drive it some more and do some logging, but I can tell you it is a hoot to drive! The REVO tune works very well on this setup. There is no torque spike with a smooth, strong, ramp up in power. No cels and all emmissions are in place. I could easily pass any emmissions test.
Sometime in the near future I'll get this thing on a dyno and see what it's really doing. There's no denying the flang is a restriction, but how much dose it really affect streetability? 
I figure to move up to the next level would be a simple change out of the hot side turbo housing, manifold, downpipe and rods. However, I'm not wanting to dive into it that deep, so the Eliminator is a great "in between" setup.
There are some geat setups for BT out there, but just because they are great, that doesn't make the Eliminator a bad choice. I suspect that the main issue with the Eliminator is that some people just try to bolt it on without the right ecu flash, tuning and testing....so it gets a bad rap.
BTW Cinergy (Chad) did my install and tune. He is in the southeast corner of Washington, not the Seattle area as some have suggested.



_Modified by Atomic Ed at 8:38 AM 1/27/2010_


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: ATP GTRS eliminator turbo kit... (Atomic Ed)*

Thanks Ed,
you guys are close to by Kennewick then? Maybe next time we're out that way we could take a look/ride?


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ATP GTRS eliminator turbo kit... (BluHeaven)*

Yep,
I'm in West Richland. Stop by and maybe I will have made some more progress on logging, tuning and testing.


----------



## rick249 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: ATP GTRS eliminator turbo kit... (Atomic Ed)*

Hello,
I am new to the Audi TT world, and just purchased a 2001 audi TT quattro 225hp model with a blown motor.
But, the vehicle has the following upgrades;
Rieger body kit, APR 3" turbo back exhaust, APR stage III chip.
I want to add a larger turbo to this car, but I have read that this motor cannot handle anything above 350ft of torque due to weak connecting rods.
So, I am torn between the Garrett GT2860RS and the GT2871RS.








I know the GT2860RS is the turbo APR used in their stage III+ set up, which they no longer sell for the 225hp model.








I am looking t purchase this turbo(GT2860RS), but I am not sure which A/R to chose or what "flange" to go with.
Any input/help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

damn, you used the search funtion and everything. Good man! if you dont find your answer here, just copy that post over to the 1.8t engine forum, or the fi forum. You will get squared away


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*

How many of you are running these eliminators now?


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

I'm finishing up the tuning on the install of one of these in the next week or two. 
It's a shame that the eliminators get such a bad rap here. The A4 boys have a lot of sucess with these setups. 

I would be very interested in your comparison Issam. Someone needs to come out with a high flow cast manifold that would fit the 225Q setup.
How 'bout you Issam? Why don't you throw a decent high flow cast manifold out to the market for the eliminators?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Atomic Ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atomic Ed* »_I'm finishing up the tuning on the install of one of these in the next week or two. 
It's a shame that the eliminators get such a bad rap here. The A4 boys have a lot of sucess with these setups. 

I would be very interested in your comparison Issam. Someone needs to come out with a high flow cast manifold that would fit the 225Q setup.
How 'bout you Issam? Why don't you throw a decent high flow cast manifold out to the market for the eliminators?

I've said a couple of times - but if you are adding a manifold - what exactly are you eliminating? The WHOLE point of the eliminator turbos was to be able to bolt to the OEM manifold and DP. There are plenty of manifolds out there that accept a wide range of turbos.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atomic Ed* »_
How 'bout you Issam? Why don't you throw a decent high flow cast manifold out to the market for the eliminators?

Its done








What did you use for the silicone inlet? OEM wont work.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There are plenty of manifolds out there that accept a wide range of turbos. 

But when you weight the pros and cons you will see where the TT / S3 / Leon Cupra R 225bhp motor is concerned you really need to have an OEM+ configuration kit.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

There other reasons to go eliminator turbo other than the simple bolt on idea. 
I chose to go this way for several reasons. Yes, I understand that I'm leaving some hp on the table due to the flange restriction, but in return I'm getting a highly reliable setup and a daily driver stealth setup. If it wasn't for the exhaust, I would doubt you could spot the setup without a hard look. 
Ther's no black and white here. Let me get this setup on the road and then we can debate the pro and cons.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
But when you weight the pros and cons you will see where the TT / S3 / Leon Cupra R 225bhp motor is concerned you really need to have an OEM+ configuration kit.

Really - how is that? The DP? Please - enlighten me on this with specifics.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Done?.....DONE? PM to you soon.
As for the TIP, I'm using a standard silicon replacement TIP with the small adapter that comes with the ATP kit. Not ideal, but it will get me going for now.
The ATP kit also comes with a 3" TIP adaptor. I might get one of these and work it to fit.
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...e=BCS 

Or, someone else might come out with one that fits the 225Q


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Atomic Ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atomic Ed* »_Yes, I understand that I'm leaving some hp on the table due to the flange restriction. 


That is a myth though.The flange is not a restriction and yes DONE DONE.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Really - how is that? The DP? Please - enlighten me on this with specifics. 

You have to look at the demographic here. Lets compare the 225 guys to the 150/180 crowd. The 150/180 crowd is more accepting of a big turbo kit because they do not have to worrk about a bulky transfer case , inlet issues or a true 3" downpipe where as the 225 has to factor in all of those when going with a turbo kit. I have yet to find 1 decent 225 turbo kit on the market that caters to all of the above without comprimising an OEM+ look in the engine bay.

_Quote, originally posted by *Atomic Ed* »_
The ATP kit also comes with a 3" TIP adaptor. I might get one of these and work it to fit.
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...e=BCS 
Or, someone else might come out with one that fits the 225Q









That kit wont work.Depending on what compressor housing you have you will need to transition from a 40mm on the silicone to a 60mm (2.5") on the compressor housing or you can wait


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
You have to look at the demographic here. Lets compare the 225 guys to the 150/180 crowd. The 150/180 crowd is more accepting of a big turbo kit because they do not have to worrk about a bulky transfer case , inlet issues or a true 3" downpipe where as the 225 has to factor in all of those when going with a turbo kit. I have yet to find 1 decent 225 turbo kit on the market that caters to all of the above without comprimising an OEM+ look in the engine bay.


If you consider all the hardcore 225 guys - the ones who've owned this car since it's inception - they don't care about BT's AT ALL. 
If you look at who's buying the TT's now - it's all former 1.8T guys because they can buy them for $10k. 
There were NO development of ANY kit for the TT except APR's Stage III+ for the longest time. That for one is as close as it gets to factory look. 
Even CTS's top mount kit with black hoses could pass for OEM+








Looking at PagParts kit - I don't see how you cannot get it to look pretty much OEM. 

If you cannot use the factory hoses and DP's nothing will look "OEM".


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This is the same debate the A4 boys over at audizine have been into for years. Someone did a poll over there on eliminators verses non-eliminators and it was nearly split down the middle on opinions.
I went with the eliminator because I just wanted to see if I could make it work. I could have gone with a CTS or PagParts, but for the reasons Issam stated, I didn't. 
With addition of a high flow manifold, the eliminator should become a viable option for the 225 owners. 



_Modified by Atomic Ed at 8:52 AM 4/12/2010_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Atomic Ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atomic Ed* »_This is the same debate the A4 boys over at audizine have been into for years. Someone did a poll over there on eliminators verses non-eliminators and it was nearly split down the middle on opinions.
I went with the eliminator because I just wanted to see if I could make it work. I could have gone with a CTS or PagParts, but for the reasons Issam stated, I didn't. 
With addition of a high flow manifold, the eliminator should become a viable option for the 225 owners. 


Not questioning your choice at all - that's entirely up to you. If it works - great as you said another option out there.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected]ex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If you cannot use the factory hoses and DP's nothing will look "OEM".


Joe,
after doing this for as long as I have you will slowly and painfully realise that OEM+ is where the VAG crowd (VW | Audi | Seat | Skoda & Porsche) are at. Very few people around the globe have 350+hp and I can count the # of people in Europe over 500hp on 1 hand. 
Using OEM components allows you to save money and put it towards "special" upgrades. If you compare the GT28RS drop in kit for the Audi crowd to ANY OTHER TURBO KIT on the market , the HP gained for the $$ spent is unbeatable hands down.It is still the most successful 1.8T Audi turbo kit on the market today. I have sold in the last 5 years maybe 20 full-race tubular manifolds and the same in SPA cast kits. I believe I am onto my 50th or so eliminator kit for the Audi crowd and we have only been pushing them for about 3 years now.








The people that say the OEM manifolds are a restriction have never flowed the manifolds OR made an attempt to bolt anything larger to them other than a K04-023 turbocharger.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Joe,
after doing this for as long as I have you will slowly and painfully realise that OEM+ is where the VAG crowd (VW | Audi | Seat | Skoda & Porsche) are at. Very few people around the globe have 350+hp and I can count the # of people in Europe over 500hp on 1 hand. 
Using OEM components allows you to save money and put it towards "special" upgrades. If you compare the GT28RS drop in kit for the Audi crowd to ANY OTHER TURBO KIT on the market , the HP gained for the $$ spent is unbeatable hands down.It is still the most successful 1.8T Audi turbo kit on the market today. I have sold in the last 5 years maybe 20 full-race tubular manifolds and the same in SPA cast kits. I believe I am onto my 50th or so eliminator kit for the Audi crowd and we have only been pushing them for about 3 years now.








The people that say the OEM manifolds are a restriction have never flowed the manifolds OR made an attempt to bolt anything larger to them other than a K04-023 turbocharger.

If that is the case - why even have a manifold that works with the eliminator kit? The thing is - you almost have to remove the factory manifold to get the factory turbo off anyway. 
Would you recommend using the factory TT DP and twin cats with an aftermarket turbo - when a 3" aftermarket makes a big difference?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ATP GTRS eliminator turbo kit... (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If that is the case - why even have a manifold that works with the eliminator kit? The thing is - you almost have to remove the factory manifold to get the factory turbo off anyway.

Unlike the other manifolds on the market. The factory manifold will service both LHD , RHD , FWD & Quattro MKIV vehicles. It is hitting a bird with 4 stones. You are assuming ATP is the only company that will have a turbocharger for this manifold








I do not recommend the factory Downpipe at all. The 42DD one seems to have a very good reputation


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: ATP GTRS eliminator turbo kit... (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I do not recommend the factory Downpipe at all. The 42DD one seems to have a very good reputation









so this is where the debate takes place in my mind. By the time you are out an elim. kit/fueling/ coupers/fmic etc... you STILL need $700 for a 42dd DP. Which if I did the math correctly last time could cost $3500+. 
So why not spend the extra money and go CTS/PAG? and have the ability for more boost/more power/ more turbo options etc... 

I mean I am a big fan of bang for the buck but lets do the math here. 
elim. kit = $3500+ = maybe 250-280WHP (which is still a quick and fun car)
CTS/PAG= $4900ish = MIN. 300WHP
these are rough estimates.... correct me if I am wrong by all means though. 

_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 12:40 PM 4-13-2010_


_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 12:41 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Joe,
after doing this for as long as I have you will slowly and painfully realise that OEM+ is where the VAG crowd (VW | Audi | Seat | Skoda & Porsche) are at. Very few people around the globe have 350+hp and I can count the # of people in Europe over 500hp on 1 hand. 
Using OEM components allows you to save money and put it towards "special" upgrades. If you compare the GT28RS drop in kit for the Audi crowd to ANY OTHER TURBO KIT on the market , the HP gained for the $$ spent is unbeatable hands down.It is still the most successful 1.8T Audi turbo kit on the market today. I have sold in the last 5 years maybe 20 full-race tubular manifolds and the same in SPA cast kits. I believe I am onto my 50th or so eliminator kit for the Audi crowd and we have only been pushing them for about 3 years now.








The people that say the OEM manifolds are a restriction have never flowed the manifolds OR made an attempt to bolt anything larger to them other than a K04-023 turbocharger.


Any preview on the INA OEM+ turbo kit?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ATP GTRS eliminator turbo kit... (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_
I mean I am a big fan of bang for the buck but lets do the math here. 
Then wait and see what we have to offer before jumping the gun








Foffa email me bro.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: ATP GTRS eliminator turbo kit... (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Then wait and see what we have to offer before jumping the gun








Foffa email me bro.

I like your state of mind







..... I am in for whatever it is already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did the MATH: this is what I came up with. 
*$2000*- 2871R ATP elim kit 
*$700* - CTS FMIC kit
*$320* - 630cc injectors (4)
*$200* - bosch inline fuel pump
*$500* - Software
*TOTAL: $3720.00*
*TOTAL W/42dd DP: $4420*
prices are from ATP website except DP and FMIC kits. 
_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 1:29 PM 4-14-2010_


_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 1:30 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: ATP GTRS eliminator turbo kit... (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_
I like your state of mind







..... I am in for whatever it is already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did the MATH: this is what I came up with. 
*$2000*- 2871R ATP elim kit 
*$700* - CTS FMIC kit
*$320* - 630cc injectors (4)
*$200* - bosch inline fuel pump
*$500* - Software
*TOTAL: $3720.00*
*TOTAL W/42dd DP: $4420*
prices are from ATP website except DP and FMIC kits. 


I've already got the CTS FMIC kit on the car as well as the 42DD DP.







Issam has said that their Eliminator turbo is not what ATP sells - so to me that is a BIG bonus as i'm leary of ATP products. 
I'd be curious as to who is doing the software as well.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Understood. Fitment isn't an issue - although I'd never own anything developed by ATP and there is always a chance it might not fit correctly. The issue is tuning. That is where the horror stories have come in - trying to find the right software/injector/fueling. Some have gotten lucky, others have not. There is no specific "file" written for this setup that I know of - but again I could be wrong. So it's hoping that either the software that you have will run right, and guessing which injectors you should use. There is generally lots of trail and error involved in getting it to run correctly. 

I didn't read this whole thead so somebody might have mentioned it. When there was a writeup originally done by a guy named Mike @ a shop here on Long Island he had to modify a lot of parts to make it fit on a FWD car. I believe there was a writeup for a haldex car as well that had the same "horror stories". I guess ATP might have improved since then...
due to the increased lag alone I would never buy one though...


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

The ATP elminator for the 225 slipped right in. The only thing out of the ordinary is to replace one manifold stud with one bolt, which is included. For turbo itself, the adjustment on the actuator arm ran out and we had to re-thread the arm to get the wastegate to clamp down. Do yourself a favor and do this if you go with an ATP eliminator for the 225.
The 42DD on the other hand was a PITA. Took more time than the turbo to get it right and not knock on the firewall.
I'm running the REVO software which we're tweeking due to adding the capability to push the turbo up above 24 psi.
Dave at Eurocode states that the stock fuel pump will work up to 400 whp with 550cc injectors, but my builder thought it was too close to the edge. We're adding a Bosch inline pump right now as a safety margin.
The horror story I read was someone who "bought it used and the guy who sold it to me said it would fit". Turns out it wasn't the right eliminator for the car. 


_Modified by Atomic Ed at 4:03 PM 4/14/2010_


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (Atomic Ed)*

Software questions:
I have APR 93, if I go with an Elim, does anyone know if there is a upgradable lower cost like $150-200 on top of the 93 or do i need to go with a whole new $500 tune?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_Software questions:
I have APR 93, if I go with an Elim, does anyone know if there is a upgradable lower cost like $150-200 on top of the 93 or do i need to go with a whole new $500 tune?

You will need a complete new tune - APR doesn't offer software for anything other than their kits - and it's sold with their kit.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Unitronic, Revo, Eurodyne/TAPP/Maestro
Any choice you're spending just short of a grand on software alone.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

That and injectors that match the software.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Atomic Ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atomic Ed* »_That and injectors that match the software.

Not to forget AMU non wideband vs BEA wideband.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Don't understand this comment Joe. There is software for the AMU BT, it's just not as "pretty" as the software for the widebands.








No lemmiwicks, so you should have a good tuner close by, whatever software you go with.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Atomic Ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Atomic Ed* »_Don't understand this comment Joe. There is software for the AMU BT, it's just not as "pretty" as the software for the widebands.








No lemmiwicks, so you should have a good tuner close by, whatever software you go with. 


Just that there are software differences between the two engines that have to be taken into consideration. While there appears to be files out there for both the AMU and BEA - in talking with some folks - they aren't quite aware of the many differences in the two engines - such as the fact the BEA has a EGT sensor in the turbo.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good point.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Just that there are software differences between the two engines that have to be taken into consideration. While there appears to be files out there for both the AMU and BEA - in talking with some folks - they aren't quite aware of the many differences in the two engines - such as the fact the BEA has a EGT sensor in the turbo.

yea almost forgot about that myself...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_such as the fact the BEA has a EGT sensor in the turbo.
Which has been proven to be a complete pain in the ass where europe is concerned.
I am actually looking for a 2004+ Audi TT to get the right file done for the EGT probed cars.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Which has been proven to be a complete pain in the ass where europe is concerned.
I am actually looking for a 2004+ Audi TT to get the right file done for the EGT probed cars.

Started in the US in 03's in the BEA engines. In fact - I had a turbo problem with my car when I first bought it - cross threaded EGT probe in the turbo. Got the turbo and manifold (tech messed up the manifold trying to remove the turbo) replaced along with all the oil lines under warranty. 
I recently had my EGT sensor take a dump - $250 and a few bloody knuckles later I had the replacement in......


----------

